# Per's Collection



## Per (May 10, 2007)

Here is my list as of today. I am sorry for the lack of order, I keep my records in chronological order. To be clear, many of these are unbloomed, but sizable.

Phalaenopsis Pink Twilight 
Paph stonei ('Semistripes' x 'James')
Laelia pumila x sib
Phalaenopsis bellina
Vanilla planifolia
Phrag. Sunset Glow (Eric Young 'Rocket Fire' 4N x Mem. Dick Clements)
Paph. concolor ('Dandy' x 'Warrior')
Arundina bambusifolia
Dendrobium [unknown]
Paph. Michael Koopowitz 'Reach Out' x Paph. adductum 'Birchwood' AM/AOS
Paph. spicerianum
Paph. sanderianum ('Waunakee Warrior' x 'Jungle Monarch')
Paph glaucophyllum ('Waunakee' x self)
Paph. lowii ('Princehouse' AM/AOS x 'Pinkie')
Phrag. Cape Sunset (Eric Young "Mont Millais' x schimii)
Paph. rothschildianum x Paph. rothschildianum
Paph. venustum ('Doris' AM/AOS x self)
Paph. Prince Edward of York (Paph. rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' AM/AOS x Paph. sanderianum 'Dark Beauty')
Paph. fairrieanum
Paph. gardineri
Paph. villosum var. annamense
Neofinetia falcata
Paph. bellatulum ('Sonnet' x 'Shapely')
Paph. niveum ('Angela' x 'Stylish')
Paph. henryanum ('Charles H" x "Henry')
Gramatophyllum speciosum
Paph. fairrieanum ('Candor' AM/AOS x 'Red' AM/AOS) x ('Cayuga' x 'Candor Kioo')
Paph. philippinense x sib ('Ching Hua #31' SM/TPS x '#29')
Paph. fairrieanum ('Big Red' x 'Album')
Phal. mannii
Coryanthes macrantha aurea x self
Lc. White Spark 'Panda'
Paph. charlesworthii 'Pink Cloud'
Leptotes bicolor (bicolor X sib 'Grubers')
Psychopsis versteegianum 'Perpetual' x self
Paph. callosum
Paph. platyphyllum
Phrag besseae ('Haven' x 'Smokin')
Paph. sukhakulii ('Limeline' x 'Dawn Marie')
Paph. Alma Gavaert x (Janet Kunkle x Lauren)
Paph. druyii
Den. spectabile
Brassia caudata form Alba "Jem" JC/AOS [mericlone]
Neostylis Lou Sneary 'Lea' AM/AOS (Neofinetia falcata x Rhyncostylis coelestis)
Paph. parishii
Paph. argus ('Volcano' x '#1')
Paph. dayanum ('White River' x 'Macho' HCC/AOS)
Coryanthes bicalcarata 'Pink'
Paph. dayanum ('Macho' HCC/AOS x 'Mauve Wings')
Coryanthes speciosa
Paph. gardinerii ('Joe' x 'Ron') (aka glanduliferum var. gardineri)
Paph. tigrinum
Paph. hirsutissimum ('Peter' x 'Soft Velvet')
Paph. dianthum ('Shenandoah' x self)
Paph. haynaldianum ('Bob Turner' BM/11th WOC x 'Maybrook' AM/AOS) 
Paph. philippinense f. roebelenii ('Time Twister' x 'Twist in Time')
Paph. wardii ('Pittsford' x 'Dark and Hairy')
Paph. javanicum x adductum ‘Orchid Eden’ 
Paph. Sandi’s Melody (platyphyllum x primulinum v. flavum)


----------



## likespaphs (May 10, 2007)

are you still procrastinating?
nice collection. in fact, i'm a little jealous...


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2007)

Great collection


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2007)

Nice, I wish I could list [i.e. organize] my whole collection.


----------

